# nyersség, nyerseség, nyersesség



## arlett

Sziasztok, nemrég akartam egy mondatot írni a "nyersség" szóval, de kicsit gyanúsan hangzott, így utánakerestem. Bizonyos források szerint a szó helytelen alak, mások szerint helyes (csak az első találatokat szemlélve), és sok helyen a "nyerseség" szót láttam helyes alakként, ami viszont számomra furán hangzik. A "nyersesség" már a fülemnek jobban tetszik, de igazából a "nyersség" hangzik a legjobban (a Word egyébként egyiket sem húzza alá, a fórum viszont csak a nyerseséget nem).  Mit gondoltok? Nekem a nyersség teljesen korrektnek tűnik, a nyersesség elmegy, a nyerseség viszont olyan fura, pedig elvileg ez a helyes alak (frissesség és nyerseség - e-nyelv.hu).


----------



## francisgranada

Az én fülemnek spontán a _nyersesség_ tetszik leginkább ... Viszont ha többször kiejtem az általad említett szavakat, akkor még jelentésbeli különbséget is képes vagyok "érezni" a _nyersesség _és _nyersség_ között   ...  (a _nyerseség_ tetszik a legkevésbé). Nem írnál egy mondatot példaként?


----------



## Zsanna

A "nyersség" alakkal én még nem találkoztam, a nyersesség csapdának tűnt, a nyerseség pedig jónak, ezért én is utánanéztem.
Találtam egy aránylag könnyen "emészthető" és nem túl hosszú magyarázatot itt a frissesség és a nyerseség közti különbségre, ami (röviden összefoglalva) ez: _Egy változási folyamat különféle stációit mutatják tehát ezek a szavak_. (Ugyanis pl. az első egyik korábbi alakja ez volt: frisseség.)


----------



## tomtombp

Saját érzéseim ismét teljesen ellentétesek a Zsanna által prezentált tudományos megközelítéssel  Nekem a "nyersesség" ok, a "nyersség" is jól hangzik, bár nem tudom, az utóbbit mire használnám. Az előbbit arra, ha valakinek nyers a stílusa, utóbbi az angol "raw"-ság, talán, de ezt tényleg nem használjuk soha, mert valami vagy nyers vagy nem, az átmenetet nem igazán értelmezzük. Pedig lehetne: A répa nyerssége fordítottan arányos a forró vízben eltöltött idővel. Vagy akár a rare, medium, well-done stake esete: a nyersség a felsorolt sorrendben csökken.

A "nyerseség" nekem nagyon rosszul hangzik, bármit is mondanak a szótárak. Valószínűleg ugyanaz találta ki, aki a "szerviz" és a "nyitva tartás" helyesírását is megreformálta.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Tomtombp. Teljes egészében egyetértek (vagyis az "érzéseim" pontosan megfelelnek annak, amit leírtál).


----------



## arlett

Köszönöm a válaszokat - akkor, helyes alak ide vagy oda, a nyerseség (mint helyes forma) nem csak nekem bizarr.
Példamondatot nem írtam még, és bár lehet, hogy túldimenzionálom, de mintha a kontextustól is függene, melyiket mondom.
A répa nyerssége / nyersessége miatt sokáig tart a főzés.
Meglepett a hangja durva, rideg nyerssége. (valahogy itt a nyersessége nem tetszik).


----------



## franknagy

A *nyersség* olyan mássalhangzó-torlódást tartalmaz, ami a magyar hangrendszerbe nem illik bele.
A *nyerseség *szóban szokatlan helyen van a kötőhang, de kiválóan feloldja a mássalhangzó-torlódást.
A *nyersesség *szóban van egy fölösleges *s. *Más kérdés, hogy kiejtve így hangzik a szerintem helyesen írt előző megoldás.


----------



## SamuelSam

Tudok még egy magyarázatot!
nyers - nyerses - nyersesség      ...azaz képzett szóból képzett szó.

Szótő:                  nyers (mn),  -->  -s képzővel nyerses (mn),   -->   -ság, -ség képzővel nyersesség (fn)
Alátámasztásul:  sekély (mn),  -->  -s képzővel sekélyes (mn),  -->   -ság, -ség képzővel sekélyesség (fn)

pl.
- Milyen volt a hús?
- Hát, olyan nyerses. Nem igazán nyers, de nem is sült meg rendesen.

Nekem is a nyersség/nyersesség kombó tetszik, a nyerseség ellen tiltakozik a nyelvérzékem. 
Sőt, egyetértve francisgranadával, még a jelentésbeli árnyalati különbség is feltűnik...


----------



## Zsanna

A "jól/rosszul hangzik" fejezethez csak ennyi: a *jáccik és a *vazsgolyó is jobban hangzik így, mégsem ez az írásmódjuk...


----------



## SamuelSam

Zsanna said:


> A "jól/rosszul hangzik" fejezethez csak ennyi: a *jáccik és a *vazsgolyó is jobban hangzik így, mégsem ez az írásmódjuk...



 kár, ha nálad nem látszik a különbség.

Pont ezért támasztottam alá létező nyelvi példákkal az álláspontomat, hogy ne a szubjektív "én így szeretem" érvet süssem el...


----------



## Zsanna

@SamuelSam, ugyan a te hozzászólásodat követte, amit írtam, de nem neked céloztam. A "fejezet" szóval utaltam erre a visszatérő motívumra az eddigi hozzászólásokban.


----------



## AndrasBP

SamuelSam said:


> Tudok még egy magyarázatot!
> nyers - nyerses - nyersesség ...azaz képzett szóból képzett szó.
> 
> Szótő: nyers (mn), --> -s képzővel nyerses (mn), --> -ság, -ség képzővel nyersesség (fn)
> Alátámasztásul: sekély (mn), --> -s képzővel sekélyes (mn), --> -ság, -ség képzővel sekélyesség (fn)


Ötletnek nem rossz, de mint azt a Zsanna által belinkelt cikk (#3) is mutatja, a különböző formák kialakulásának inkább hangtani okai vannak, lásd a _bölcsesség_, _szüzesség _és _frissesség _szavakat, amelyek nem a *_bölcses_, *_szüzes_, *_frisses _melléknevekből alakultak ki. 
A _sekély / sekélyes_ szerintem nem tartozik ide, mert itt mindkét szó önálló jelentéssel bír, és mindkettőből képezhető főnév: _sekélység _ill. _sekélyesség_.


----------

